# Consoles are not toys HURR DURR



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh lawl


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope they enjoy coughing up an extra $100 for Sony's cheap knockoff. X3


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 11, 2010)

my reaction:




Derp


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I ended up looking like a Wii fanboy, but I just dislike idiotic opinions.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

good thing...I'm still playing my Dreamcast, the future looks gay


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh lawl


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Klingon Picard?


----------



## Zydala (Mar 11, 2010)

of course consoles aren't toys! they're computers and do the same thing computers do: _real work._

now if you'll excuse me I'm off to simulate rolling up colorful objects with a sticky ball and pretending to recreate the stars while children sing in the background. Later I think I'll take on the role of a magical soldier who's off to save the world.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 11, 2010)

I like how the "discussion" went on for more than three posts.

....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

I dunno, I find it funny that suddenly the 360 and PS3 are "taking over Wii" with their "casual" stuff.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2010)

I smell gamer drama. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno, I find it funny that suddenly the 360 and PS3 are "taking over Wii" with their "casual" stuff.


they want to show they too can be Casual friendly


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

The irony is that you don't even need those to be casual friendly. Hell, Modern Warfare 2 is also casual.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The irony is that you don't even need those to be casual friendly. Hell, Modern Warfare 2 is also casual.


till ya meet the hardcore online :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Pfft... real hardcore shooters are TF2 and Quake and stuff. MW2 ain't those.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Pfft... real hardcore shooters are TF2 and Quake and stuff. MW2 ain't those.


TF2 hard core, HA 80% of the time its folks BSing around unless its clan servers and even then clan servers BS around. 
Quake yes cause its epic

as my friend say "no matter what fucking game it is...theres always one person who hard core in it....and get ridicule for making the game serious"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

And MW2 is a dumbed down shooter overglorifying flash over substance anyway.

Anyway, back at topic, I still cannot comprehend how they think consoles aren't toys, when they're like that at heart. I guess that's why they don't produce games anymore, because they don't see themselves as video game consoles anymore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And MW2 is a dumbed down shooter overglorifying flash over substance anyway.
> 
> Anyway, back at topic, I still cannot comprehend how they think consoles aren't toys, when they're like that at heart. I guess that's why they don't produce games anymore, because they don't see themselves as video game consoles anymore.


that what they basically are anyway, they are a source of entertainment after all and a toy does the same thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

this really wasn't worth a thread

thanks anyway


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> this really wasn't worth a thread
> 
> thanks anyway



Inorite?

You should make a thread.
With sofas and free water.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm just wondering really.

Stupid furries and their lack of gaming tastes! GameFAQs' Nonstop Gaming General board posters are more fun!


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm just wondering really.
> 
> Stupid furries and their lack of gaming tastes! GameFAQs' Nonstop Gaming General board posters are more fun!



That's what sometimes I'm wondering about the Furry Gaming section :/
Some don't have really good gaming tastes.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with what people are herp-derping about: Consoles aren't really toys. They're more like computers nowadays than toys; The only thing that makes them even remotely toy-like is their intended purpose, which is electronic entertainment. Saying a console is a toy for being entertaining is similar to saying a DVD player and a TV is a toy for providing the same purpose - Only, non-interactive. Does interactivity = toy?

That said, Sony's PlayStation Move, while thoroughly uninspired, has much better tracking than a Wii-mote does. Also, remember: It's "under $100" as a bundle with the PS Eye, the controller and a game. That's more than reasonable considering the unholy cost of a fully equipped Wii-mote: $44.99 + $24.99 + $24.99 = $94.97+tax (13% here == $107.32) CAD for the controller alone. PER controller.

Not particularly saying that it's going to be awesome (games are where it makes a difference), but directly comparing the hardware performance and cost, the PS Move comes out on top of the Wii-mote. Sony has a long track record of stealing existing technology and designs and refining them; Do recall what the original PlayStation controller (and hence all its successors) was based on, for example.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 11, 2010)

You guys have fun with your 'real games' and 'casuals'. Imma go play pinball on my 360. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I agree with what people are herp-derping about: Consoles aren't really toys. They're more like computers nowadays than toys; The only thing that makes them even remotely toy-like is their intended purpose, which is electronic entertainment. Saying a console is a toy for being entertaining is similar to saying a DVD player and a TV is a toy for providing the same purpose - Only, non-interactive. Does interactivity = toy?
> 
> That said, Sony's PlayStation Move, while thoroughly uninspired, has much better tracking than a Wii-mote does. Also, remember: It's "under $100" as a bundle with the PS Eye, the controller and a game. That's more than reasonable considering the unholy cost of a fully equipped Wii-mote: $44.99 + $24.99 + $24.99 = $94.97+tax (13% here == $107.32) CAD for the controller alone. PER controller.
> 
> Not particularly saying that it's going to be awesome (games are where it makes a difference), but directly comparing the hardware performance and cost, the PS Move comes out on top of the Wii-mote. Sony has a long track record of stealing existing technology and designs and refining them; Do recall what the original PlayStation controller (and hence all its successors) was based on, for example.



Oh I'm not totally against the console =/= toy thing, I just find it hilarious that the Wii is excluded... especially you forgot to consider its huge homebrew community.

It's 99 dollars for the Eye and the Arc, but it has no sub-controller. Compare that to the Remote (which already has motion +) and the Chuck.

Also Wii's are dirt cheap to make apparently. So yeah.

And I just wanna laugh at the "HD" fantards who were hating on motion controls, but suddenly are fine when they got it.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 11, 2010)

That guy needs to go outside more =(


----------



## Runefox (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And I just wanna laugh at the "HD" fantards who were hating on motion controls, but suddenly are fine when they got it.



Yeah, I was actually on the other side of the fence; When the whole "HD gaming" thing was coming along, firstly there weren't many people with HDTV's (but I'm sure the consoles sold a lot of those on their own!), secondly PC gamers had been gaming in "HD" since the dawn of freaking time, and thirdly, the Wii actually did do something different. ... If only there were many third-party titles that actually made decent use of the 'mote. It would have been nice to get something other than a repackaged Gamecube, too, but the extra functionality basically sells it anyway. It's proof that the concept worked - They took a last-gen console and pushed it with the current-gen stuff. If you can't beat other consoles in terms of horsepower, beat them to the punch into another market entirely. Of course, direct control over that market's starting to disappear for Nintendo with Natal and Move coming along...

Personally, I've got all three (couldn't afford 'em, but I have 'em anyway 8D), and really, I generally get less use out of the 360/PS3 than I do the Wii, mostly because shooters are all people tend to play on those systems - That's what my PC is for. So I just play Ace Combat and what have you on the 360, and look forward to playing Heavy Rain on the PS3, while I play New Super Mario Bros/Brawl/FFIV The After Years on the Wii and get my shooter fix via my PC. It works out quite well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I wanna throat punch Rider so badly.

Also, Gametrailers is retarded as fuck.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, I ended up looking like a Wii fanboy, but I just dislike idiotic opinions.



You must really REALLY hate most gamers - especially considering how they've all turned into King Customers since the market expanded. (Remember when those "MTV losers" were going to destroy gaming forever around the Playstation era?)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually they're pretty fine up to last gen... But then 360 came along and ruined everything with its DUDEBRO!

I don't mind what consoles you like, but when you suddenly make idiotic claims (OMG THE WII ISNT A CONSOLE BECAUSE YOU CANT DO STUFF IN IT HURR DURR) makes me want to disembowel people.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually they're pretty fine up to last gen... But then 360 came along and ruined everything with its DUDEBRO!


Oh no! That's the worst kind of bro! D=



> I don't mind what consoles you like, but when you suddenly make idiotic claims (OMG THE WII ISNT A CONSOLE BECAUSE YOU CANT DO STUFF IN IT HURR DURR) makes me want to disembowel people.


Go for it! =3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2010)

But disemboweling is dirty.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2010)

Garreth said:


>


 Best facepalm EVER!!!!


----------



## Skittle (Mar 12, 2010)

Hurrr. Any console is essentially a computer, in it's own right if you think about it. Bleck.

Also, the wii is awesome. I love my wii. Brb, playing MadWorld. :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh.  A link... within a link.

"Yo, dawg.  I herd you like links.  So we put a link in yo link.  So you can click a link while you click a link."  ;D

Edit: Just a watched a little bit of the video (lol).  Host looks like an idiot waving his controller around.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually they're pretty fine up to last gen... But then 360 came along and ruined everything with its DUDEBRO!
> 
> I don't mind what consoles you like, but when you suddenly make idiotic claims (OMG THE WII ISNT A CONSOLE BECAUSE YOU CANT DO STUFF IN IT HURR DURR) makes me want to disembowel people.



Nah, they were always bad.  

I remember hearing boneheads whining about how DOS was going to ruin gaming forever because *gasp* people wouldn't be going to acrades! :O


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But disemboweling is dirty.


Not if you wear gloves and an apron and goggles and a face mask. Besides, you can always take a bath afterwards =3



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh.  A link... within a link.
> 
> "Yo, dawg.  I herd you like links.  So we put a link in yo link.  So you  can click a link while you click a link."  ;D


That was so bad it hurt =(



Digitalpotato said:


> Nah, they were always bad.
> 
> I remember hearing boneheads whining about how DOS was going to ruin gaming forever because *gasp* people wouldn't be going to acrades! :O


Oh, wow o.o; Was one of them named Ashley?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 12, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I remember hearing boneheads whining about how DOS was going to ruin gaming forever because *gasp* people wouldn't be going to acrades! :O


 
Well, home gaming certianly is what killed the arcades.  So I blame consoles and PCs for killing pinball.  Every time you play a game online YOU KILL PINBALL.

I hate you all.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, home gaming certianly is what killed the arcades.



Yeah, it's this weird thing where at one time the arcades were at the forefront of gaming in both technology and gameplay, and home consoles/PC's tried fruitlessly to emulate their success with inferior graphics and sound, while nowadays arcades are nipping at the heels of consoles instead, going so far as to bring console games into the arcades.

C'mon Sega, Namco, blow the lid off the arcade scene with some kinda killer app like you did in the '80's.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> C'mon Sega, Namco, blow the lid off the arcade scene with some kinda killer app like you did in the '80's.


 
Never gonna happen.  Why play $1 per credit at the arcade where you have to leave your home to get to when you can do it at home for less?  I have Outrun Online Arcade on my 360, cost about $12.50, but I've put way more than $12.50 worth of credits into it.  The same will be said about After Burner Climax, or all the rounds of pinball I've put into The Williams Collection or anything.

The only thing arcades have going for them is making the games into 'attractions'.  Big rigs with fiber glass sports car shells and huge screens and crazy controls.  Because there's no way you can play PropCycle 'right' at home.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, home gaming certianly is what killed the arcades.  So I blame consoles and PCs for killing pinball.  Every time you play a game online YOU KILL PINBALL.
> 
> I hate you all.


I anticipated your complaint! =3


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 13, 2010)

Well to be fair, computers won't kill arcade gaming because computers still need some sense of intellect to be properly used.


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 13, 2010)

for arcade gaming, there is still a large market for fighting games ie. street fighter, tekken, mvc2, games like that. 
there are a few arcades in my area which primarily host fighting games and they are doing pretty will. pretty much the business is who is the best in the room. but they mostly play street fighter 3 3rd strike, cuz that game is incredibly awesome


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Toraneko said:


>


D8
DAT FACE DX



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well to be fair, computers won't kill arcade gaming because computers still need some sense of intellect to be properly used.


What about Macs? =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 13, 2010)

Macs talk loud but are small really, like furries


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Macs talk loud but are small really, like furries


Wow, that...really wasn't what I was getting at...at all =/


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Nollix (Mar 14, 2010)

Thou furious.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Wow, that...really wasn't what I was getting at...at all =/



I mean there aren't really that much Macs 



Kesteh said:


> This thread is bad and you should feel bad.



Go back to bed, Zoidberg!


----------



## Chak (Mar 14, 2010)

lolconsolegamers


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 14, 2010)

Chak said:


> lolconsolegamers



^
lolpcenlist


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I mean there aren't really that much Macs


That has nothing to do with Macs not requiring a brain to use =.=;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought that was a given :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 14, 2010)

Chak said:


> lolconsolegamers


Not cool


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2010)

Consoles are mostly simplified computers for those who cannot dedicate and maintain a PC used for such (lol no user created content for Xbox360 Fallout 3 or Oblivion). There's about as much swordfighting with PCs as there are with consoles, if you ask me.


----------



## Chak (Mar 14, 2010)

^

I agree completely


----------



## Skittle (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Consoles are mostly simplified computers for those who cannot dedicate and maintain a PC used for such (lol no user created content for Xbox360 Fallout 3 or Oblivion). There's about as much swordfighting with PCs as there are with consoles, if you ask me.


....Too a lot of the games that come out for consoles aren't on PC. And no, not talking about ports and emulators and such. :/ Would love to play Heavy Rain but no PS3.

Also, the Wii. I know you can use your wiimote on your PC but still. There is just something about ya know, GETTING OFF YOUR COMPUTER to play a game or to sit next to someone and play with them that is nice. :/


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> those who cannot dedicate and maintain a PC used for such.



which is a large audience

which contributes to the success of console gaming


----------



## Runefox (Mar 14, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> which is a large audience



You'd think that, but the reality of the matter is that PC gaming isn't as expensive to work with as people seem to think. Now that major price cuts have taken place, it's a little more reasonable to say that, but when the 360 and PS3 were still in around $300-400 not so long ago, it certainly was just as cost-effective to outfit a computer with the equipment needed to play games.

People look at gaming PC's and say "you're paying $1,000 just to play games? I'll just pay $400 (once upon a time) and get myself a PS3!" - Except, the problem with that statement is that the computer is used for things other than games, as well. A standard computer built to last longer than a year will run in around the $700 range - From there, adding a decent video card and some beefier parts here and there could add anywhere between $200-$400 of extra cost, depending on what you're after - Nowadays, an X-Box 360-equivalent setup would probably only cost about $200 extra - Exactly what a 360 costs.

The reality is that there isn't a price gap unless you're running an extremely old computer, in which case, you're probably going to need to get a new one soon, anyway. It's a rather well-propagated myth that you need to upgrade every year or so, but in reality, even a mid-low end system will last at least a couple years, depending on what you want to play. A high-end system (~$400-500 investment, similar to a launch-day console) is likely to last the entire duration of a console's life span. People are still running fine with high-end GeForce 7000-series video cards, which launched in 2005.

It isn't cost that prohibits PC gaming - It's convenience. You buy a console, and you can set it up on a TV, not have to bother with licensing or serial keys, patches are automatically downloaded and installed, and you generally have a fairly good, dedicated interface to work with. Plus, setting up controllers is a breeze - Especially since that's the main input.

For me, my PC is going to remain my main platform. Shooters just aren't the same with joysticks, and I don't have to fiddle around with discs that may or may not be destroyed by this time next year.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Consoles are mostly simplified computers for those who cannot dedicate and maintain a PC used for such (lol no user created content for Xbox360 Fallout 3 or Oblivion). There's about as much swordfighting with PCs as there are with consoles, if you ask me.


 
You know what there isn't for PC gamers?  There isn't sitting on the couch with your friends and playing Rockband, there's just sitting alone at your desk.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> You know what there isn't for PC gamers?  There isn't sitting on the couch with your friends and playing Rockband, there's just sitting alone at your desk.



Come now, how many people who own an X-Box 360 or PS3 actually have real friends? Most of the games out there aside from games like Rock Band offer little to no same-room multiplayer capacity, and many are designed to use X-Box Live/PSN primarily.

So... Instead of sitting alone at a desk, you've got sitting alone on a couch... Shouting obscenities at nobody in particular into a plastic earpiece.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Instead of sitting alone at a desk, you've got sitting alone on a couch... Shouting obscenities at nobody in particular into a plastic earpiece.


I do that without a console =3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 15, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> You know what there isn't for PC gamers?  There isn't sitting on the couch with your friends and playing Rockband, there's just sitting alone at your desk.



1 - Rhythm games that aren't DDR/Bemani suck.
2 - You can do that on PCs.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> 1 - Rhythm games that aren't DDR/Bemani suck.
> 2 - You can do that on PCs.


1. Alrighty then!
2. ....I've only seen Guitar Hero for the PC and unless you have a GIANT monitor, I find that hilarious.

I'm going to continue to have bot consoles and my PC. ._.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2010)

skittle said:


> 1. Alrighty then!
> 2. ....I've only seen Guitar Hero for the PC and unless you have a GIANT monitor, I find that hilarious.
> 
> I'm going to continue to have bot consoles and my PC. ._.


 Oh thats easy to fix hook your PC up to your TV its sweeet that way watch movies you have on your hard dive and pay your games on the big screen HDTV style,


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh thats easy to fix hook your PC up to your TV its sweeet that way watch movies you have on your hard dive and pay your games on the big screen HDTV style,


Too bad I have an old fat TV that you can't do that with.

Also, can't play my PS2 or Wii like that either. So..I'm gonna continue to have both.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

skittle said:


> 2. ....I've only seen Guitar Hero for the PC(...)



Stepmania. Not only can you program it with DDR/Beatmania's songs (assuming you own them to begin with), but you can set up your own custom songs, too.

And it's free.



> Too bad I have an old fat TV that you can't do that with.


Most video cards have S-Video output that can be converted to composite; If your TV supports S-Video or composite connections (which, if it was made in the past two decades, it likely does), then you're all set. You can even get phono to 2-RCA cables to pipe your sound out to your TV, too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 15, 2010)

And even the argument was that the TV is not the old fat one.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And even the argument was that the TV is not the old fat one.



There are adapters for turning composite into VHF, aren't there?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And even the argument was that the TV is not the old fat one.



If you have a TV old enough to need an RF adapter, you've got a TV that won't be able to play with any modern console anyway.

... Or if you mean it's an LCD, then composite still works, as does DVI/HDMI (even better! Every video card has at least one of those). And most video cards again have component video output as well as S-video (on the same line), so...


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

I just know I need a shit ton of wires and converters and shit to hook a computer up to my TV. Fuck, it's not even a name brand. It's an Ultravision. http://images02.olx.com/ui/2/36/60/40143660_1.jpg Big ass motherfucker looks like that.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

@skittle: As long as your computer has an S-video out port (most laptops and practically all desktop video cards), you will need:

1xS-Video cable (or 1xRCA and 1xS-Video to RCA converter if S-Video isn't an option with the TV)
1x3.5mm Phono to 2xRCA cable (for audio)


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> @skittle: As long as your computer has an S-video out port (most laptops and practically all desktop video cards), you will need:
> 
> 1xS-Video cable (or 1xRCA and 1xS-Video to RCA converter if S-Video isn't an option with the TV)
> 1x3.5mm Phono to 2xRCA cable (for audio)


Maybe. It's not a high-def TV or anything I am perfectly content just using my laptop the way it is. My husband was the one who thought about it. Maybe when we get our house and the new TV.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

skittle said:


> Maybe. It's not a high-def TV or anything I am perfectly content just using my laptop the way it is. My husband was the one who thought about it. Maybe when we get our house and the new TV.



Actually, that's all assuming you _don't_ have an HDTV. If you did have an HDTV, it'd be a matter of hooking up basically a monitor cable along with the 3.5mm phono to 2xRCA audio cable instead (or, if your laptop has it, a single HDMI cable).


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Actually, that's all assuming you _don't_ have an HDTV. If you did have an HDTV, it'd be a matter of hooking up basically a monitor cable along with the 3.5mm phono to 2xRCA audio cable instead (or, if your laptop has it, a single HDMI cable).


I know. I was just saying my computer has a better picture than my TV. xD


----------

